# aep and quads



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Remember when you used to be rewarded for finding the remote area to hunt or fish at aep? Well those days are over. Here is the only warning I am giving. If I see one more quad parked in the woods or driving thru the woods or thru the numberous fields to the woods I am calling the game warden. Nothing like hunting in a bmx park. I was down to aep this past weekend and encountered one in a restricted area that took alot of time and energy to get to on foot. With the grass fields the color they are now you can see the green quad trails easily. I know that alot of it is probally locals but its still wrong. Every other truck you see down there right now seems to have a quad in the back. Everyone that sees this activity needs to speak up or we could lose a very special priviledge to have access to this land. On another note how many people alert a hunter that is walking thru the woods squirrel hunting holding a gun that they are up in the tree? My son was squirrel hunting while down at aep and unknowingly walked really close to a person in a treestand, not a word from the hunter, when my son saw him it startled the crap out of him.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Last year during gun season there were some guys from Kentucky hunting the same piece of land at AEP that we have hunted for years. Days before season they were running all over the property on a quad picking thier stand locations. After they went in on Sunday we drug as many logs, rocks, branches, etc. over to block the trail they went in on and called the game warden. When they came back through and tried to ram the barracade it did nothing so they had to find a new route out. They stopped by and said, "Who the %@&# put the logs in the way?" I said that I had done it and they said "Why the %@&# did you do that?" I told them that we had been hunting this property for years now and wasn't about to get kicked out of there because of someone elses ignorance. They were not very happy with us at all but I didn't care at all. They didn't care enough to respect the rules of the land my tax dollars paid for so why should I care if they got mad. When they got back to the truck the Game Warden was waiting for them and sited them. They didn't speak to us all week when we saw them going in and out and they didn't use the quad to haul any deer. If I see quads in there this season youd better believe I'll do what I can to get them busted as well.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Hopefully they will be running the choppers again for gun season. Did previously and got a few.

Too bad they don't have manpower to get the ones running anywhere down there, on roads, off road - atv's are off limits even on roads you can run a 4x4 on.


----------

